# HONG KONG | Kai Tak 1F No.1 | 175m+ | 42 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Finally, a residential building in Hong Kong that's actually creative!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tender awarded for site in Kai Tak *
Government Press Release 
May 15, 2018

The Lands Department announced today (May 15) that the tender for a site, New Kowloon Inland Lot No. 6568 at Kai Tak Area 1F, Site 1, Kai Tak, Kowloon, has been awarded to the highest tenderer, Super Great Limited (parent company: Sun Hung Kai Properties Limited), on a 50-year land grant at a premium of $25,161 million.

The tenderers, other than the successful tenderer, in alphabetical order, with the name of the parent company where provided by the tenderer in brackets, were:

(1) City Champion Investments Limited (CK Asset Holdings Limited)
(2) Juliyam Limited (Henderson Land Development Company Limited)
(3) Sky Base Properties Limited (Sino Land Company Limited, Kerry Properties Limited, K. Wah International Holdings Limited and Lifestyle International Holdings Limited)
(4) Voyage Mile Limited (Wheelock Properties Limited, Chime Corporation Limited, New World Development Company Limited and China Overseas Land & Investment Limited)

New Kowloon Inland Lot No. 6568 has a site area of about 16,556 square metres and is designated for non-industrial (excluding godown and petrol filling station) purposes. The minimum gross floor area and the maximum gross floor area are 78,897 square metres and 131,495 square metres respectively. Both include the gross floor area of Government Accommodation, being residential care homes for the elderly and day care centres for the elderly to be constructed by the purchaser.

More : Tender awarded for site in Kai Tak


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/27


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Daniiif, @ed500, please, tell me it doesn't have tiny apartments


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/2


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/10


----------

